# Day Z Mitspieler gesucht!



## Idekoon (16. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich spiele seit einiger Zeit den Arma II Mod DayZ. Allerdings macht das Spiel am meisten Spaß wenn man es mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielt und nicht wahllos von anderen abgeknallt wird.
Da keiner in meinem Freundeskreis das Spiel spielt, wollte ich mich hier einmal erkundigen, ob es vielleicht Leute gäbe die mit mir spielen möchten 

Liebe Grüße,

Idekoon


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2012)

Naja, wir sind ein paar Leute die regelmäßig zusammen spielen, aber wir spielen aktuell fast nur auf privaten Servern, also Server mit Passwörtern und privatem Hive. Dort hat man ziemlich guten Schutz vor Cheatern und Zusammenspiel ist allgemein einfacher.


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Wir suchen auch noch aber die SA Version!


----------



## johnp9 (20. Mai 2015)

Kann mir vielleicht jemadn helfen hier?  0x00d34ee8 verweist auf Speicher 0x00000000 kommt diese Fehlermeldung wenn ich das Spiel startenm will. hatte jemand das auch? ich hab überall nachgegooglet weiss nicht was ich machen soll.. ich hab deinstalliert neu installiert funktioniert alles nicht. Mein Pc ist neu und andere Games laufen auch.


----------

